# sandblasting advice



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

Guys,
I've been sandblasting different parts of my Goat with "black beauty", but I'm not sure if I should use it on the insert for the hood scoop, and the housings for the tail lens. Specifically, the "fins" of the scoop (not the technical name, I know, the horizontal "bars", if that's a better explanation) are what concern me. I blasted the rest of it, and that part is fine. The tail lens housings seem like a lighter material, so I want to be sure before I go forward.
Any suggestions, as always, are appreciated.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Black beauty works real nice.Try dusting it. Dusting is when you sand blast it at an angle from a further distance. Take a few steps back from the scoops blast it adjust your distance as needed to get the right distance just until the paint begins being removed. Try lowering your air pressure?


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks Judge, I'll give that a try.
BTW, Your car is stunning!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

pbertrand65GTO said:


> Thanks Judge, I'll give that a try.
> BTW, Your car is stunning!


Good luck . and......Thank You


----------

